# why does my dog chase her tail?



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

my pup chases her tail like its going out of style. she gets so carried away with it, blasting into furniture. she gets going so long and so hard she pants like she ran 100 miles. she whines, and snorts. I guess my question is, is this abnormal? I know that its not uncommon for a dog to chase its tail. but what about hours on end? what about so hard that she whines? she does it everywhere. small spaces, on the bed, in the car. some insight please.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

iluvmypup said:


> my pup chases her tail like its going out of style. she gets so carried away with it, blasting into furniture. she gets going so long and so hard she pants like she ran 100 miles. she whines, and snorts. I guess my question is, is this abnormal? I know that its not uncommon for a dog to chase its tail. but what about hours on end? what about so hard that she whines? she does it everywhere. small spaces, on the bed, in the car. some insight please.


Sounds like she's just having a good time. My boy carries on, growls, whines and makes all sorts of noses while he's having fun on his spring pole.


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Sounds like she's just having a good time. My boy carries on, growls, whines and makes all sorts of noses while he's having fun on his spring pole.


ok good, because someone saw her carrying about and said I should've had her tail docked because she "hates" it. so I was wondering if it was normal.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

iluvmypup said:


> ok good, because someone saw her carrying about and said I should've had her tail docked because she "hates" it. so I was wondering if it was normal.


That person has an IQ of a 2nd grader...if you see them again, tell them not to procreate please.


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

How much exercise do you give her? While I'm no expert, hearing theese two things;



iluvmypup said:


> "she gets going so long and so hard she pants like she ran 100 miles." "hours on end"?.


make it sound a little more obsessive and damaging rather than playful and healthy. Don't get me wrong my dogs chase their tails, one more than the other. But no longer then a minute at a time and not constantly. 
Mind expanding on those a little please.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My dog chases her tail for a while lol. She gets plenty of exercise, just likes chasing it. She barks at it and growls and gets really proud when she catches it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alpha-dog (Apr 20, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> My dog chases her tail for a while lol. She gets plenty of exercise, just likes chasing it. She barks at it and growls and gets really proud when she catches it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cute! My favorite is when they make a quick "YELP" from getting too wild and accidentally biting their tail too hard.

But hours on end? Hopefully a little exaggerated?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

alpha-dog said:


> How much exercise do you give her? While I'm no expert, hearing theese two things;
> 
> make it sound a little more obsessive and damaging rather than playful and healthy. Don't get me wrong my dogs chase their tails, one more than the other. But no longer then a minute at a time and not constantly.
> Mind expanding on those a little please.
> ...


I also recall reading that *excessive* tail chasing was connected to a sort of anxiety disorder.

The second article has some suggestions for how to address the issue.

Doggie Diagnosis: Tail Chasing Resembles Human Compulsive Behavior | LiveScience

Dog Compulsive Behavior ? Spinning, Tail Chasing, Pacing more Types, Symptoms and Treatments


----------



## JRV (Jan 23, 2013)

give more exercise!


----------



## JRV (Jan 23, 2013)

sorry, i should have meant more play time, didnt realize it was a pup


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not being excessive lol I went to sleep with her chasing it and woke up with her chasing it. maybe its her thing. lol its just weird how she can do it for so long. I will def check that article. maybe it is a nervous condition. she tinkles all over everything when she is excited too so maybe they are related too.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

iluvmypup said:


> I am not being excessive lol I went to sleep with her chasing it and woke up with her chasing it. maybe its her thing. lol its just weird how she can do it for so long. I will def check that article. maybe it is a nervous condition. she tinkles all over everything when she is excited too so maybe they are related too.


I didn't mean to imply that you were being excessive, lol...just that if the dog is really obsessed with chasing it's tail and it seems to you that the dog is engaging in this activity excessively...then you may want to check out the articles to see if you think any of it applies to your situation.

My previous dog was an "excited tinkler". I think that isn't all that uncommon and dogs tend to grow out of it (although mine didn't grow out of it until she was @ 4 or so...)


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

I read the 2nd article and we do live in a small space, and she travels with me for work. I get her outside as much as I can, but I work, so it has to be in between time. maybe that's why. I've asked her vet about the biting of her tail. and he said its normal. its just so crazy to me how much she gets into it and stays doing it. I think I am going to try that Kong ball stuffed with peanut butter, see if that redirects her attention.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

How old is she? Have you had her from a puppy? Can you redirect her out of it easily? I would be concerned that it is ocd or an obsession, my male chased his tail a lot when I first adopted him, maybe from being kenneled for awhile and no outlet, he'll do it now only if he's really bored and revved up but some dogs are a little off and do it nonstop. You can try more exercise, get a flirt pole or spring pole, some yummy raw bones or chew toys to work on inside but not sure how much difference that will make if the behavior isn't caused by boredom.


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

she is getting ready to be 7 months. I have had her since 5 1/2 weeks. most of the time when she gets carried away too much I can redirect her to one of her toys. she also sees a lot of dogs running around put side through the window, which she gets super excited.


----------



## Christy27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I had encountered the same thing with one of my dogs. But my dog seems like she's chasing her tail because it's itchy or something.


----------

